# Disabling Soundaktor in GLI with VCDS



## TheNit (Mar 28, 2005)

I know this was asked back in 2012 but the thread seemed to get muddy and then closed so I thought I would ask again. Can you disable the Soundaktor in the Jetta GLI through VCDS. It would be mush easier than manually disconnecting things. There is a thread on an Audi A5 forum that shows a mod to disable (or adjust it) it on the A5 and I was wondering if it anybody has tried it on a GLI (or any other VW that has it)? The coding that they supply is ...

To mute the Soundaktuator

A9 Structure Borne Sound
Adaptation 10
At Channel drop down choose "Volume of structure borne noise actuator" (only choice)
Enter a value in the proper box (0% = mute)


----------



## proclam (Oct 24, 2006)

So far, unless I am missing something, sadly the only option is to manually unplug the device, at least in the case of my 13 Golf R. My coding doesn't bring up anything that remotely resembles that A9 you mentioned. Was really hoping I found the answer too!


----------



## flygteye (Apr 26, 2008)

TheNit said:


> I know this was asked back in 2012 but the thread seemed to get muddy and then closed so I thought I would ask again. Can you disable the Soundaktor in the Jetta GLI through VCDS. It would be mush easier than manually disconnecting things. There is a thread on an Audi A5 forum that shows a mod to disable (or adjust it) it on the A5 and I was wondering if it anybody has tried it on a GLI (or any other VW that has it)? The coding that they supply is ...
> 
> To mute the Soundaktuator
> 
> ...


I saw this exact coding on a European VW forum too. I will try it this weekend (among many other tweaks) when I pick up my new GTI.


----------



## proclam (Oct 24, 2006)

flygteye said:


> I saw this exact coding on a European VW forum too. I will try it this weekend (among many other tweaks) when I pick up my new GTI.


Let us know if you figure it out. I'd much prefer just turning it off to removing it, but I'm getting closer to just using it for target practice.


----------



## flygteye (Apr 26, 2008)

proclam said:


> Let us know if you figure it out. I'd much prefer just turning it off to removing it, but I'm getting closer to just using it for target practice.


Yes you can. I didn't do it because I like it where it is but the coding works.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

flygteye said:


> Yes you can. I didn't do it because I like it where it is but the coding works.


Care to share the coding for the GTI? If it exists, it would be nice if someone could point the way.


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tim S said:


> Care to share the coding for the GTI? If it exists, it would be nice if someone could point the way.


Tim S: I adjusted the Soundaktor for a fellow VWWatercooled forum member a couple of weeks back. What a real strange device it is! I still don't know why anyone would want one of these, or why VW bother installing them! Anyhow, my colleague's car was a mk7 R, but I suspect that the process would be very similar for the GTI.

The process was really easy using a VCDS cable, so really little to no experience is needed.

the instructions that I used was exactly the same as that posted by TheNit:

1.After you click "select" from the Select Control module option, select A9 Structure Borne Sound
2. Select Adaptation 10
3.At Channel drop down box choose "Volume of Strut. Borne Sound" (it's the only choice that you have)
4.Enter a value in the "New Value" box (0% = mute) To see a screen shot of this step go to post#119 (from Andrew7) at the following link:

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...s-programmable-options-golf-mk7-84619-12.html

If you don't want to mute the sound entirely, the general consensus from other forums is that 60% is a reasonable number to use. (When we tried 60%, the "Stored Value" came back with 59.9% - close enuff I reckon!)


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

l


flygteye said:


> Yes you can. I didn't do it because I like it where it is but the coding works.


flygteye: oops, I didn't notice your comment when I replied to TimS. Didn't mean to insinuate that anyone who liked the Soundaktor noise was somehow odd! It's probably more about the difference between Americans and Aussies, or perhaps a Northern versus Southern Hemisphere thing!!


----------



## flygteye (Apr 26, 2008)

DV52 said:


> l
> 
> flygteye: oops, I didn't notice your comment when I replied to TimS. Didn't mean to insinuate that anyone who liked the Soundaktor noise was somehow odd! It's probably more about the difference between Americans and Aussies, or perhaps a Northern versus Southern Hemisphere thing!!


No problem DV52! The noise really doesn't bother me one way or another. There are much more important things to worry about than the Soundaktor anyways, IMO. At least we know the option exists to change it in the future. I just like driving it!! :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible to disable it on this US spec GLI?

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Thursday,19,June,2014,18:06:17:47016

Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: 3VW4T7AJ7DM279049 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CPPA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06K 906 070 B HW: 06K 907 425 
Component: Simos12.2 H09 5789 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 001D0012242400170000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00190
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS02006K906070B 001009
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS02006K906070B.rod
VCID: 297718F8484E8A56EC9-807C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3504 
Revision: 05651213 Serial number: 00001212211008
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 1E1D3B24C9007DEE89B-804B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C49290003850B06E892220041B71800
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 7DDF1CA8E446C6F6F01-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AT HW: 5C0 820 047 AT
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0204 
Revision: 2001012S Serial number: 00000001425648
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 72C53F946D18898E9D3-8027

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 1068 
Revision: BJ021001 
Coding: 2F200A3A902F06C4008800810000814401000088408009205C8020000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3FA3A6A0AECA14E6A2D-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 Q HW: 5C0 959 655 Q
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0851 
Serial number: 003LKM03K6Y0 
Coding: 00004A34
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 001026
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 40A1A55CDB346B1EDB7-8015

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 B HW: 5C6 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0046 
Serial number: 6940000Y130000RMFE06
Coding: 303034

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3C207575ZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7E177575ZZZ4

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A  HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME662A0922ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME07290922ZZZL

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME5D473721ZZZ-

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME1A133721ZZZN

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 507 T HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440LLB000F9
Coding: 089A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_SE36.rod
VCID: 42A5AF54D538790ECD3-8017

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 B HW: 5K0 959 542 B Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H30 0032 
Serial number: 0109133 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 972 B HW: 5C6 920 972 B
Component: KOMBI H07 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271E01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00120
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2D7FECE87CA69676001-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AF HW: 7N0 907 530 AF
Component: J533 Gateway H52 1634 
Revision: H52 Serial number: 24021303270138
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74C9398CD70C87BE8FF-8021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 1829227R3PB806
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E3EBCAD022E29006665-80B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0705 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EAF5A7F40DC8C14EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H19 0550 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7664106085 
Coding: 010100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A75E7F44548814EE53-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0006326447
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DB9BF230D292A8C62E5-808E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000007589148 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3753CE8046FA2CA66AD-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0006266134
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DC99F12CD79CAFFE27F-8089

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000007580891 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AF HW: 1K0 035 180 AF
Component: Radio Prem-8 H05 0008 
Revision: -----09S Serial number: VWZ4Z7N3425472
Coding: 01000400020006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 64E949CC67EC173E1FF-8031

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 K HW: 7P6 035 730 K
Component: TELEFON H15 3200 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007664089440
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3A55D7B4BDE831CE953-806F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## green_gti (Jul 20, 2002)

proclam said:


> So far, unless I am missing something, sadly the only option is to manually unplug the device, at least in the case of my 13 Golf R. My coding doesn't bring up anything that remotely resembles that A9 you mentioned. Was really hoping I found the answer too!


Could you please tell me where it is in the Golf R VI?


----------

